# O'day 30



## rigalio (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a o'day 30 I want to go ofshore sailing from Halifax to Bermuda and after to the Bahamas. Is it possible to do it or should look for an other boat?
I know That it seam a solid boat.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Can it be done...yes, assuming weather is cooperative. But, you can't always count on weather and in this case, I want something that is considered a blue water boat to make a trip like that.
Hey, I like O'Day's and sorry they went out of business, but I don't consider that a blue water boat.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

It's about the Captain more than the boat! Are you a bluewater sailor? The boat is small but the trip is do-able....Dale


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Ask Denise030 - she sails one and does her own work on it.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> It's about the Captain more than the boat! Are you a bluewater sailor? The boat is small but the trip is do-able....Dale


Size isn't the primary concern here. There are boats made from the keel up to be blue water boats and there are boats made to be coastal cruisers. As much as I like my Catalina 34, there's no way in hell I'd take it out in the middle of the ocean. It just wasn't built for that purpose. Same for a 30' O'Day.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Lots of smaller boats make blue water crossings, pick your window wisely! Know your weather, say your prayers....Dale


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> Lots of smaller boats make blue water crossings, pick your window wisely! Know your weather, say your prayers....Dale


Like I said, size isn't the primary issue here and I know smaller boats have made these kinds of voyages. it's the difference between a boat that was built for blue water sailing vs. one that wasn't. A 30' O'Day is a coastal cruiser and was never built to cross oceans.


----------



## wescarroll (Jan 9, 2005)

Take a good look at the list of boats that have made blue water cruises. Many, many so called coastal cruisers are on that list. You have to use your head and do research, you have started that here. Most any where you might go, your boat likely will not be the first Oday to sail into that port. Sail her a lot, and if you have the confidence I have in mine, you will know if that is a trip you might make. If you check her build schedule you will find she is as well built as many successful off shore boats.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

People have crossed oceans in dinghys, Cal 20's, rowboats - you name it.

Possible and suitable are two very different things.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

O30 is a good boat.. but the BIG spade rudder worries me. 








A skeg rudder would seem more robust for blue water. Other then that. the boat has allot of free board, stout standing rigging and a small cockpit, with 2 big drains that should have valves on the transom holes 
Largest waves I've been in were at the top of Delaware Bay in a windy rain storm. the boat was fine.. my nerves.. eh.. it wasn't a first time, so I was ok. LOL a girl friend made coffee while the boat was crashing over through the 6-8 ft swells and many were crashing over bow, she loved it! LOL (shallow water = higher cadence of swells I think)

O30 is NOT a blue water boat imho, except maybe on well planned coastal passages. I don't think she could handle a real storm on the open seas. But I don't really know.


----------



## rigalio (Nov 17, 2012)

I think I could change rigalio for a blue water boat I went to check one to day it's a van de stadt steal cutter it's not as delux as Rigalio but it have a brain new motor. Outch it would brake my hart to leave rigalio but I may have no choise.What should I do?


----------



## rigalio (Nov 17, 2012)

I tkink I will replace m y o'day for a van de stadt steel cutter butt it's not the same interior I feel bad to let go sutch a good looking boat


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Not the boat I would sail to Bermuda, but fine for a trip down the ICW and then hop over to the Bahamas.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I think you could go to Bermuda with your boat, but a few things to think about. Where do you want to go after the Bahamas? Could you go coastal at least as far as Newport, Chesapeake would be better. Offshore part is shorter, further south so less likely impact from depressions, plus angle on the Gulf Stream is better. What is your timing? The best time to go to Bermuda, say mid-May from Chesapeake gets you to Bahamas at beginning of hurricane season. Going after hurricane season at the beginning of November makes the Bermuda portion of the trip MUCH more challenging. Is the boat up to in terms of equipment and upgrades like new standing rigging. As others have said, are you up to it? If this is your first offshore experience you want everything on your side, route, schedule, boat readiness, crew.

Good luck with your planning.


----------



## rigalio (Nov 17, 2012)

I am gonna sell the o'day 30 and I am bying a Van de stad steel cutter 30 it have a brain new ingine and the hull is in good condition does any one have anny knowing about van de stadt sail boat's


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

rigalio said:


> I am gonna sell the o'day 30 and I am bying a Van de stad steel cutter 30 it have a brain new ingine and the hull is in good condition does any one have anny knowing about van de stadt sail boat's


Never heard of it so I looked it up on Sailboatdata.com. One thing jumped out at me and that is, it has a fairly lightweight keel, only 26% of total weight. If I'm out in the middle of the ocean, I want a lot more weight than that under my feet. Even my Catalina has more than 40% keel weight.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Found the site. Van de Stadt Design - Yacht Designers and Naval Architects
Not sure this is the boat.. Seems they offer allot of hull build materials.


----------



## rigalio (Nov 17, 2012)

Now I have an O'day 30 1979 for sale. I is on lac Champlain N.Y.


----------



## rigalio (Nov 17, 2012)

It look simillar to that they have almost the same designe for 30fts


----------



## CanadianDave (Jul 17, 2010)

the son of a friend tried to sail from Bridgewater NS to Bermuda but got hung up a couple times due to weather. his solution was to cradle the boat and ship it down in a container, meet it there and relaunch and sail around the Caribbean.

he now keeps the boat cradled there for the summer and fly's back each winter to sail again.

check out his story here.

twentyeightfeet

its a great story of a rebuild/restore of an older boat and its new life.


----------



## Orvals (Feb 24, 2015)

It is not a Swan or a C&C, but I raced an Oday30 for 5 years in the Caribbean and I can tell it will hold up to nice 35-40knt winds and 10-15ft. seas with no problems. It will sail upwind like hell at 15 degrees aparent, its only weakness was downwind speed. We blew spinnakers, jibs, nothing on the boat failed. On top of that it was a confortable cruiser.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

You do realize that this is a two year old thread... That said, a 1983 O'day 34 won the 1989 Marion to Bermuda race, in fact that particular boat is currently for sale HERE.

I have a 1987 O'day 35, but would not venture more than a day offshore with it (Bahamas from FL - YES, Bermuda from anywhere - NO)


----------



## Orvals (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes, I know it's old, but you replied!
I owned a 1968 Columbia 28, and like I said, the Oday it's not the sturdiest boat, but I would trust it for long passages. My Columbia was a tank.. Survived 120mph winds from Hurricane Hugo, much more solid. Now, say Hunter and eggshell comes to mind.......
I trust myself, and modern electronics are what you really need, not a steel hull yawl.


----------



## 123456Wannasail654321 (Jun 14, 2010)

You may be able to do it hopping from port to port. duck into SA at the Chesapeake ICW to NC cross to Bermuda from there. That five days out there far from anything. If it breaks you better be able to "Make do or do without." When done there go back to NC down the ICW again until SC or GA duck out for an over nighter to FLA. Then pick you window and shoot over to the Bahamas. 

I wouldn't take a boat that was in anyway a question into the Atlantic. Is rough and cold and unforgiving.

If you think you can do it. and the boat can really do it Chose WHEN very carefully.


----------



## Anchorbend (Aug 27, 2013)

You didn't mention what year O'Day you have. Hopefully it is not the series that have gray hulls. I saw the boat in the following link and it was scary to see how this keel was attached.The keels would actually wiggle when on a cradle. I think the earlier O"Days were better designed and constructed. The grey hull series might have been from the AMF days.

O'Day 302 Loses Keel - Check Yours!! - Page 2 - SailboatOwners.com


----------

